# Ugbb needs a slogan



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2014)

Give us some help. We are working on a redesign of the site and want to include a slogan.

Give us your ideas!

Rumpy... nothing cat related please...


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Well there goes 95% of my ideas.

Maybe something about making good gay-ns

Or something about having good Jenn-etics

This is a lot harder without the cats, I'll have to get back to you.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 2, 2014)

UGBB - Home of shriveled nuts and shrimp cocktails!


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 2, 2014)

UGBB-- Injecting Knowledge and Science


----------



## losieloos (Oct 2, 2014)

Ugbb- it's really a powerlifting board.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 2, 2014)

On a serious note Pillar, are you looking for something Google friendly, as in no AAS references?


----------



## DF (Oct 2, 2014)

UG! Home of the big, fat & ugly PL'rs


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 2, 2014)

DF, I think we should be more inclusive and just say big fat ugly guys with beards.  My joints are too old for PL'ing and I don't want to feel left out.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 2, 2014)

UGBB- We collectively shit on your totals


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 2, 2014)

UGBB  Home of Tits and Ass, and sometimes lifting talk.


----------



## cotton2012 (Oct 2, 2014)

Truth, knowledge and power comes from The Underground...


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 2, 2014)

Home of the peanut butter sock f00kers

UGBB we curl what you bench

The house of PL, cats, Jen and PFM!

Where your dreams are created and fears are conquered.

UGBB - Die Young & Strong

Hold on are we suppossed to be serious or ?

Being serious I think we should use a qoute from one of our favorite BB's or PL's that more or less embodies the board??
Sorry I have none to reference but I do swear by something Mike Rashid said once - GO IN THE GYM FCKN DESTROY SH1T!


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 2, 2014)

I like The house of PL, cats, and Jenn

Maybe "UGBB - It's what Joliver would do"


----------



## Get Some (Oct 2, 2014)

UGBB, wrap your whacker before you attack her

or you could just rename the board "Average Joe's Underground"


----------



## Seeker (Oct 2, 2014)

UGBB ~ seeker hangs out here.


----------



## DF (Oct 2, 2014)

UGBB members do it Under Ground


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

UGBB- Where Strength, Power, Diet, And Anabolics Meet.....


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Where fat old guys talk about lifting, but never lift


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

UGB- Still Waiting for Tiller and his Mafia......


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 2, 2014)

Since I know for sure you won't change the name to anything PL related. Could we at least change the color to lime green?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 2, 2014)

This is a great idea, everyone here has fun and shares ideas on the topics we are interested in.  Its one of those things you either get it or you don't.  However, in order to really grow you need more than a slogan.

Speaking from a sales prospective ONLY, in order to come up with a slogan you first have to have a "mission statement" and your slogan should/could be a shorter catchier version of that.  I suppose one could serve as the other for our purposes. 

A mission statement is the key to separating yourself in most market places and then staying true to that statement.  For the new guys/gals that show up here that maybe don't quite fit in (yet) or know if they want to stay here or go somewhere else, there needs to be a clear mission statement that profoundly states who we are and what we represent first... then you go with the slogans. 

Our UG guys that have stood the test of time here get it (UGBs ideals) and its sort of an unspoken thing.  Truth is, with this much traffic your seeing,  implementing a mission statement first then a slogan would attract a more valuable, lasting and contributing member.  That knows what to expect, stay and contribute then, what is expected of them.

In my experience, the slogans job is to catch the eye but the mission statement and the fact that it is carried out is the key to separating yourself from the competition and building lasting relationships.  I know we have one but it needs to be verbalized and placed in plain site so we don't loose the value of the slogan.

Once you get catch them with the slogan there has to be a mission statement and should be one of the first things they see. 

AlphaD this is your wheel house.


----------



## shenky (Oct 2, 2014)

"Tillacle, TNE and pop tarts. We got you covered"


----------



## nightster (Oct 2, 2014)

UGBB- Poptarts, not sources


----------



## nightster (Oct 2, 2014)

UGBB- Sharing knowledge to make sure your gains don't eroid.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 2, 2014)

Ugbb. Shits on ology.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> On a serious note Pillar, are you looking for something Google friendly, as in no AAS references?


I think that would be best but I think mets kinda found a good one that sort of hints at it.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 2, 2014)

Slogan Example:
"Your going to like the way you look, I guarantee it"-Mens Wearhouse founder

Mission Statement (on a plaque at the entrance of most every franchise store so employees and customers know what they are about)
"Our mission at the Men's Wearhouse is to maximize sales, provide value to our customers, and give quality customer service while having fun and maintaining our values. These values include nurturing creativity, growing together, admitting to our mistakes, promoting a happy, healthy lifestyle, enhancing our sense of community, and striving to become self-actualized people."

The two combined are a powerful tool and part of the success of this company.  One with out the other is not nearly as effective.


----------



## Btown (Oct 3, 2014)

UGBB- Where the men are men and the sheep are scared


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 3, 2014)

Power……Determination……Endurance….The Underground

Power……Determination……Endurance….lies in the underground


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 3, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> This is a great idea, everyone here has fun and shares ideas on the topics we are interested in.  Its one of those things you either get it or you don't.  However, in order to really grow you need more than a slogan.
> 
> Speaking from a sales prospective ONLY, in order to come up with a slogan you first have to have a "mission statement" and your slogan should/could be a shorter catchier version of that.  I suppose one could serve as the other for our purposes.
> 
> ...



I agree. I have created mission statemens, slogans and brands for two of my own companies.  I will give it some serious thought.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 3, 2014)

Free tren when u sign up at ugbb.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 3, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Ugbb- it's really a powerlifting board.


 with bodybuilding tendencies?


----------



## stonetag (Oct 3, 2014)

Btown said:


> UGBB- Where the men are men and the sheep are scared


They are actually a gentle well mannered creature.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 3, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> I agree. I have created mission statemens, slogans and brands for two of my own companies.  I will give it some serious thought.



LOL I hired someone.


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 3, 2014)

Welcome to UG! And here's to you, SUCKING MY DICK! OH!
Little bit of Dice man for ya...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 3, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> Welcome to UG! And here's to you, SUCKING MY DICK! OH!
> Little bit of Dice man for ya...
> !SHRUGS!



Snapper head!!!


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 3, 2014)

UGB "Better Living Through Chemistry"


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 3, 2014)

you guys suck!


----------



## Joliver (Oct 3, 2014)

Here at UGBB, we're better than you, and we know it.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 3, 2014)

UGBB - Crossfit for ever!!!


----------



## bvs (Oct 3, 2014)

UGBB- welcome to the closet


----------



## MustangDX (Oct 3, 2014)

UGBB- Home of Zyzz


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 3, 2014)

UGBB - Knowledge. Dedication. Achievement
UGBB - Commitment to excellence


----------



## bvs (Oct 3, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> UGBB - Knowledge. Dedication. Achievement
> UGBB - Commitment to excellence



good but a bit cheesey imo. needs to be more hardcore


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 3, 2014)

bvs said:


> good but a bit cheesey imo. needs to be more hardcore



OK, here we go:

UGBB - Lifelong injuries. Murdered HPTAs. Shriveled ballsacks.


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 3, 2014)

UGBB - My ballsack is fine, just my nuts are shriveled.


----------



## Paolos (Oct 3, 2014)

UGBB Where Science IS Simplified And Gains Are Acheived


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 3, 2014)

Just a starting point/example:

Slogan:
Power……Determination……Endurance….lies in the underground 

Mission statement (on main page)

To provide accurate information, advice and support through a solid community spirit to weight lifters and athletes at all levels.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 3, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Just a starting point/example:
> 
> Slogan:
> Power……Determination……Endurance….lies in the underground
> ...



This thread has taken a turn towards the educational 

Makes me smile when stereotypes fall - like how we're all brainless meatheads. 

Well played, BGH!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 3, 2014)

Regardless of the use or verbiage of a mission statement, I think Jenns slogan is damn near perfect.  Strong, catchy and effective.


----------



## Paolos (Oct 3, 2014)

BGH is the marketing guru!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 3, 2014)

Sell me this pen...


----------



## bvs (Oct 3, 2014)

The Underground - Dig Deep


----------



## DF (Oct 3, 2014)

Boobs!

10 characters


----------



## nightster (Oct 3, 2014)

Ugbb, where knowledge is power


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 3, 2014)

....."Tbol".....


----------



## snake (Oct 3, 2014)

Man I got nothing without sounding really freakin' gay!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 3, 2014)

snake said:


> Man I got nothing without sounding really freakin' gay!



Don't sell yourself short.  You have proven yourself here to be a smart, solid member and known for giving positive and great advice.  We already have our suspicions on the gay thing.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 4, 2014)

UGBB- eat to grow, lift to conquer....the rest will be decided when all the weak have fallen....behind you!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2014)

"small testicles with a large PP"


----------



## snake (Oct 4, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> "small testicles with a large PP"



With all due respect; that's some what of a blanket statement. You do see my avatar is white? Nice tan but still white.


----------



## snake (Oct 4, 2014)

Put the shit aside; here's what I got;

"UGBB, Changing the outside from within."

It speaks to the the change that everyone comes here for; be it mind or AAS.


----------



## woodswise (Oct 4, 2014)

UGBB - not your average bodybuilding forum.

UGBB - where serious lifters go to learn and share their knowledge.

UGBB - the best underground bodybuilding and weightlifting forum.

The Underground -- because knowledge equals power.

And my favorite:  The underground, because the strongest animals live in caves, dens and underground.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 4, 2014)

woodswise said:


> UGBB - not your average bodybuilding forum.
> 
> UGBB - where serious lifters go to learn and share their knowledge.
> 
> ...



I like the last one too WW, that one along with Jenner's are rare in marketing because it EFFECTIVELY ties the brand to the message.


----------



## graniteman (Oct 4, 2014)

UGB..Where U Grow Big ...balls..knowledge..power ..whatever you want


----------



## graniteman (Oct 4, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> "small testicles with a large PP"



Bahahaha BB.    ''All Frank..No Beans''


----------



## Yaya (Oct 4, 2014)

UGBB- We don't count macros.

UGBB- Stop being round, come underground

UGBB- Hee Hee

UGBB- Stick around, make friends

UGBB- If John Ritter were alive he would be a member


----------



## Joliver (Oct 4, 2014)

UGBB--Now gather round, we're the new fool in town and our sound's laid down in the Underground.

UGBB--Tired of having bullies push your brown? Pick a screen name and join the underground.

UGBB--A novel approach to neglecting your loved ones.

UGBB--Every other person here is an asshole, but .500 will still get you to Cooperstown. Join up...pick a side.

UGBB--Crush your enemies. See them driven before you. Hear the lamentation of their women.

UGBB--That guy that's balling your wife is on here. You aren't. Guess that answers that question...

UGBB--Your new home after the judge ordered you to stay off Facebook.

UGBB--Post her nudes. That'll teach that bitch.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 4, 2014)

UGBB - Jol'd


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 4, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Just a starting point/example:
> 
> Slogan:
> Power……Determination……Endurance….lies in the underground
> ...



Hey! I've see that slogan!!!!!!!! Oh yea, I said it


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 4, 2014)

UGBB - We aren't a source board, dipshit


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 4, 2014)

So I was just in the shower washing my balls and I had an idea. Why don't u guys use quotes from some of the intro threads. There's at least one a week where guys are saying "this is the best forum..." and other things like that. Or "I came here for the free handys". Something along those llines.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 4, 2014)

UGBB - turning bottoms into tops since 2012.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 5, 2014)

Lime green


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 5, 2014)

UGBB- the only place on the net you can wear a mankini or a singlet and not be gay.
UGBB- sit down, shut up, and listen
UGBB- fuk yo couch nigga
UGBB- free info for noods
UGBB- your salvation from ology
UGBB- It's very bromantic


----------



## stonetag (Oct 6, 2014)

View attachment 1580

Looking for a source?


----------



## graniteman (Oct 7, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> UGBB- the only place on the net you can wear a mankini or a singlet and not be gay.
> UGBB- sit down, shut up, and listen
> UGBB- *fuk yo couch nigga*
> UGBB- free info for noods
> ...



''I'm Rick James Bitch''!!

I like the 'It's very Bromantic'..  I might just throw this on GK tonight....


----------



## nightster (Oct 7, 2014)

UGBB, knowledge to ace the test.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 7, 2014)

UGBB, No pecs no sex, No Curls No Gurls


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 7, 2014)

woodswise said:


> UGBB - not your average bodybuilding forum.
> 
> UGBB - where serious lifters go to learn and share their knowledge.
> 
> ...





like this the best - *The Underground -- because knowledge equals power.*


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Oct 7, 2014)

UGBodybuilding  -  Uncover the truth behind the labels


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 8, 2014)

UGBB...a diverse toilet. We aim to please, you aim too, please.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 8, 2014)

UGBB - Where knowledge is shared, aesthetics are optional, and breakin' balls mandatory.


UGBB - A Brotherhood since 2012... a discussion forum since never.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 8, 2014)

We need a hardcore slogan. Those are all good but the "we care for one another" is cheesy as phuck. Check this out UGBB- Once in, there's no way out or UBGG- This isn't your normal board.Done. We're finish here /thread


----------



## Hardpr (Oct 8, 2014)

THE UNDERGROUND  where some of the best hang around 

or  the underground it worked for ht it will work for you


----------



## losieloos (Oct 8, 2014)

So what does the winner of this slogan contest win?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 8, 2014)

losieloos said:


> So what does the winner of this slogan contest win?



A magic mike action figure.


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 8, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> A magic mike action figure.


I'll trade you this one for a mathew mcgonoghey one. Alright.  Alright... Alright...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 8, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> I'll trade you this one for a mathew mcgonoghey one. Alright.  Alright... Alright...



Im not done with it.  I will send you a PM in a few days.  Thanks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2014)

ugb- we dont use vaseline


----------



## nightster (Oct 9, 2014)

Ugbb, 99 problems, but our bench ain't one!


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 9, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> UGBB - A Brotherhood since 2012... _a discussion forum since never_.



I like this, if we can implant a bodybuilding/powerlifiting/weightraining reference in there after 'A Brotherhood since 2012, it's golden.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

I am leaning towards

"Science, Experience, Gains"

Kinda sums it up. We have knowledge we have experience and bundle those into gains.

But I don't like the word gains. Kinda trendy and almost a joke at this point. 

Someone substitute the word gains in that one.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am leaning towards
> 
> "Science, Experience, Gains"
> 
> ...



What about ....       Power, Knowledge, Truth and Experience can be found in the Brotherhood..........


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Give us some help. We are working on a redesign of the site and want to include a slogan.
> 
> Give us your ideas!
> 
> Rumpy... nothing cat related please...



UG Bodybuilding: No BS. That's UG.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> What about ....       Power, Knowledge, Truth and Experience can be found in the Brotherhood..........


Is that too wordy? I like the brotherhood piece too. I just thought a tag line should be brief. Like an elevator pitch. But shorter.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Give us some help. We are working on a redesign of the site and want to include a slogan.
> 
> Give us your ideas!
> 
> Rumpy... nothing cat related please...




UG Bodybuilding: Do you even Crossfit?


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Give us some help. We are working on a redesign of the site and want to include a slogan.
> 
> Give us your ideas!
> 
> Rumpy... nothing cat related please...



UG Bodybuilding: Earn your BRO card here!


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Is that too wordy? I like the brotherhood piece too. I just thought a tag line should be brief. Like an elevator pitch. But shorter.



Sometimes it is like an elevator pitch, however sometimes you have to encompass all we are about in a sentence.....


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Give us some help. We are working on a redesign of the site and want to include a slogan.
> 
> Give us your ideas!
> 
> Rumpy... nothing cat related please...



UG Bodybuilding: We're natty. Why you ask?


----------



## Hardpr (Oct 10, 2014)

the underground! is was good enough for Harriet Tubman.


----------



## powermaster (Oct 10, 2014)

Where experience, science and your dedication produce results


----------



## woodswise (Oct 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am leaning towards
> 
> "Science, Experience, Gains"
> 
> ...



How about:  Knowledge, Experience, Success 

Or 

Hard Work + Knowledge and Experience = Success


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 10, 2014)

POB:  "UGBB - Science, Strength, Experience"


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am leaning towards
> 
> "Science, Experience, Gains"
> 
> ...



"Science, Experience, Achievement" 
"Science, Experience, Performance"


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 10, 2014)

ugbb-ugly guts and big buts..


----------



## woodswise (Oct 10, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> POB:  "UGBB - Science, Strength, Experience"



This is good DYS.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> POB:  "UGBB - Science, Strength, Experience"


I believe this will be it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I believe this will be it.



u dont want ugly guts and big buts??


----------

